# How many reloaders?



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Just outta curiosity, how many of you reload? What do you load and why? Myself, I've been reloading for 2 years (unless you count when I was a kid living with Ma & Pa!) I load 223, 30-30, 30-06, for rifles. 40S&W, 45acp, 38/357 mag for handguns, also have dies for 45Colt, just need to order bullets. And soon to add 9mm because I have a 5gal bucket full of brass for it! My reason(s) are: it's an enjoyable hobbie, after the initial investment it is very cost effective, it enables me to shoot more than I would if I had to pay top dollar for factory ammo, and most of all, this whole ammo crisis/shortage has had minimal effect on me personally!!! So, what's your story?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I reload .45 acp, .44 spc. & mag, 9mm, .40S&W, .223, .308, 7x57, .327 fed .32 H&R, 32S&W long, and .38/.357. I also cast my own bullets for .38/.357, .45acp, .44. I have not needed to cut back on my shooting since the ammo shortage started, I also don't worry much when they start talking about declaring lead a hazardous material and banning its use in bullets. I have enough lead, powder and primers to keep me shooting for a while.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I reload .45 acp, .44 spc. & mag, 9mm, .40S&W, .223, .308, 7x57, .327 fed .32 H&R, 32S&W long, and .38/.357. I also cast my own bullets for .38/.357, .45acp, .44. I have not needed to cut back on my shooting since the ammo shortage started, I also don't worry much when they start talking about declaring lead a hazardous material and banning its use in bullets. I have enough lead, powder and primers to keep me shooting for a while.


Casting will be my next step in the process. I've been doing some research but am still not quite sure where to start, any suggestions?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I do .308, .44 Mag, & 7.62x39


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Count me in the crew, . . . do several rifle sizes, . . . several pistol sizes, . . . plus 12 ga shotgun.

Got me an new Hornady progressive this summer, . . . now in process of building a new place for all my leather working and reloading, . . . will also please the other half.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

I’ve been reloading for 40 years. I’m shooting ammo today that I loaded back then. 41 mag, 9mm, 357, 38, .223, .308, 7.62x39. I also have dies for other calibers for guns that I don’t own. I normally reload in the winter when it’s too cold to shoot at the range. I use RCBS and Dillon presses. I find the Dillon works best for 9mm and the RCBS for 223. The 223 requires more steps then the Dillon has stages.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I am part of the reloading for enjoyment camp. I load 9mm,.45acp,.40,.357/38,.308,30-30,.44mag,22/250,5.56/.223,and am looking for dies and non-Berdan primmed brass for 7.62/39. The ammo crazy times havent slowed me down. I had plenty of primmers, powder and bullets. I use a RCBS JR single stage for rifle and a Lee turret for pistol. 

I am buying a little now and then to replace what I have used. 

I have been looking at getting into shotgun also. My wife gave me a DoAll automatic clay target thrower. It is a blast and can throw 25 targets before refilling. It is getting expensive to shoot 4 boxes of 12 gauge a week instead of 1 or 2 per month. It seemed that shotgun primmers and powder never were short. The wife thinks its just a reason I use to buy more equipment. She is right!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, I reload. Primarily 9mm and .45 but moving to .308. I shoot 7.62x39 but bought enough cheap ammo back in the day that it's not ecomically worth while to reload that caliber. Reloading significantly reduces my cost per round so I shoot more. Shoot more = More fun.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I reload .45 acp, .44 spc. & mag, 9mm, .40S&W, .223, .308, 7x57, .327 fed .32 H&R, 32S&W long, and .38/.357. I also cast my own bullets for .38/.357, .45acp, .44. I have not needed to cut back on my shooting since the ammo shortage started, I also don't worry much when they start talking about declaring lead a hazardous material and banning its use in bullets. I have enough lead, powder and primers to keep me shooting for a while.


Depends how much you want to spend. I use the LEE #20 bottom pour pot and LEE aluminum molds. the pot drips and you may have to work with the molds a bit to get them to work, but you will be casting for less than $100. I use a hard lube and a sizer, but with liquid lube and a LEE sizing die you are in business a lot cheaper.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Denver said:


> I am part of the reloading for enjoyment camp. I load 9mm,.45acp,.40,.357/38,.308,30-30,.44mag,22/250,5.56/.223,and am looking for dies and non-Berdan primmed brass for 7.62/39. The ammo crazy times havent slowed me down. I had plenty of primmers, powder and bullets. I use a RCBS JR single stage for rifle and a Lee turret for pistol.
> 
> I am buying a little now and then to replace what I have used.
> 
> I have been looking at getting into shotgun also. My wife gave me a DoAll automatic clay target thrower. It is a blast and can throw 25 targets before refilling. It is getting expensive to shoot 4 boxes of 12 gauge a week instead of 1 or 2 per month. It seemed that shotgun primmers and powder never were short. The wife thinks its just a reason I use to buy more equipment. She is right!!


Winchester makes good 7.62x39 brass I've used quite a bit. And Lee has the dies.

I don't think ANYBODY is going to try to load this caliber in an attempt to be cheaper than the Wolf ammo available everywhere. I load it for the simple truth in "Junk in = Junk out". To many people feed their guns the cheapest crap ammo they can get their hands on, then will be the _first_ in line to cry, piss and moan about "this rifle jams all the time, waaaa, this gun and caliber are junk because their so inaccurate, waaaaaaa". They speak truth in SOME cases (AR's), but hand loading 7.62x39 has proven to me just how accurate SKS's, and AK's can really be when not feeding on garbage. Not to mention Speer makes an EXCELLENT soft point bullet for this caliber for hunting!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Got the equipment, just not set up yet. Starting out with 38Spl/357Mag. Got a shot-shell loader too to experiment with, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Had to start reloading as I couldn't afford the factory ammo for some guns, like the 500 Smith. Handgun 9mm, 38/357, 44mag, 45acp, 45colt, 454casull, 500S&W. Rifle 204 Ruger, 223, 270win, 300 savage, 308, 30-06, 444marlin, 300 win mag.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I reload and have for 40 years, I think it's been 40 years? I haven't blown myself up wrecked any guns and still have all my fingers. So knock on wood, I must be doing it right. I cast bullets and have done that for nearly as long as I have been reloading. It's simply a hobby that dovetails into prepping.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I very much agree with you. I want to reload some GOOD stuff to keep in the AK mags. I shoot Wolf and anything cheap when I crank up the Slide Fire stock on my AK. Useless as hell but a lot of fun,and add some Tannerite its a party.


BigCheeseStick said:


> Winchester makes good 7.62x39 brass I've used quite a bit. And Lee has the dies.
> 
> I don't think ANYBODY is going to try to load this caliber in an attempt to be cheaper than the Wolf ammo available everywhere. I load it for the simple truth in "Junk in = Junk out". To many people feed their guns the cheapest crap ammo they can get their hands on, then will be the _first_ in line to cry, piss and moan about "this rifle jams all the time, waaaa, this gun and caliber are junk because their so inaccurate, waaaaaaa". They speak truth in SOME cases (AR's), but hand loading 7.62x39 has proven to me just how accurate SKS's, and AK's can really be when not feeding on garbage. Not to mention Speer makes an EXCELLENT soft point bullet for this caliber for hunting!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

reloadable 7.62x39 brass is non-existant around here, and when it is forsale it costs more than a loaded round... I know you do get multiple reloads from a case, but the price is just so darn high...

But yeah, if you are going to shoot a lot, or shoot expensive rounds (especially large rifle rounds!) you have to become a reloader. Unless you have more money than you know what to do with...


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> reloadable 7.62x39 brass is non-existant around here, and when it is forsale it costs more than a loaded round... I know you do get multiple reloads from a case, but the price is just so darn high...
> 
> But yeah, if you are going to shoot a lot, or shoot expensive rounds (especially large rifle rounds!) you have to become a reloader. Unless you have more money than you know what to do with...


I've not tried this but I think you can take a 308 case and put it in a 7.62x39 resizing die without the decaping pin in and it will size the 308 to 7.62x39. You will have to trim the neck. I have done this accidentally with 30.06 to 308 and it seem to work. Maybe someone on the form has tried this?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Doomsday said:


> I've not tried this but I think you can take a 308 case and put it in a 7.62x39 resizing die without the decaping pin in and it will size the 308 to 7.62x39. You will have to trim the neck. I have done this accidentally with 30.06 to 308 and it seem to work. Maybe someone on the form has tried this?


Different rim diameters and too much brass to fit in the die it ain't gonna work, just buy some Winchester or Remington 7.62x39 and reload it. I am reasonably certain Fiocchi and S&B brass is reloadable as well


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've found that S&B brass needs a little touch of primer pocket reaming.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

7.62x39: just use the cheap surplus for fun and practice. Use the S&B and Winchester (Wal-Mart) brass to reload for better hunting rounds.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I've found that S&B brass needs a little touch of primer pocket reaming.


I have noticed they are a bit tight, my hand primer doesn't like them, but my L-n-L auto press rams them right in


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

These days, starting with these probably IS the cheapest way to get good brass. Ammo To Go : 20rds - 7.62x39 Winchester USA 123gr. FMJ Ammo [Q3174] - $17.95

I've got a couple boxes of Midway's bullets I'm VERY happy with, especially for their price.
View attachment 2680


If your loading for an AK or SKS don't be afraid to crimp em down tight. I get much more consistent FPS and accuracy with a heavy crimp.

28gr. of H4895 packed into Winchester brass (it IS a compression load), with Federal Premium primers, Midway 123gr. bullets, shoots right close to 2040 fps from an AK or SKS. Proven best results for me for consistency and accuracy. For whatever reason I don't know, my Yugo SKS will shoot +/- 30fps of my AK. :/ Chrome lined barrel in the AK _I guess_ makes the difference over the length. Or maybe slight diff. in bore diameter. Can't say.

Wild piggy / deer ready! 
View attachment 2681


This load isn't exactly from any book, it's "home brew" (CLOSE to a Lee load) from experimentation. So for legal purposes, don't do it! ;-)


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Been reloading since 1985. Great hobby. Load and shoot year round. Only time we stop is in the snow. Tremendous challange to develop rounds that are the most accurate for a particular gun/caliber combo.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Up until about a year ago, when I had to sell my equipment to pay for some medication for my wife (shoulda' kept the equipment), I reloaded mainly 45 Colt and 45-70. Did some 45 ACP, had dies for 7.62 x 54r but never loaded any. I do however load black powder shotgun shells (plastic and brass) by hand without any "equipment" for my old single shots.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Several years ago I bought some Factory 7.62x39 made by MFS (Hungarian). At the time it was on sale for 5.99 for 20 rounds. Given the fact that it was reloadable brass cased and the factory bullet was copper jacketed (not steel) I loaded up on the stuff, thinking I would run it through a mini and then reload the brass. 

The first thing I found out was that it was way hotter than any 7.62x39 ammo I'd ever shot. The mini didn't care for it much but the Yugo loved it. Around the same time I bought 6 bags of Winchester 7.62x39 brass, thinking that my plans to use the MFS brass for reloading was a bust because it was factory loaded so hot initially that it would have a very short case life. 

Well I'm still working on the MFS brass and have yet to crack the seal on a bag of the Winchester brass. That is some of the toughest brass I've ever came across. I've used it to work up loads for the mini and run the leftovers though the Yugo. Again and again. Screaming hot ammo and very good brass, thought I share that info with you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I started loading ammo 45 years ago. I load for every gun I own with the exception of rimfire and 7.62x39.
Calibers? 223, 6mm-30, 7mmTCU, 30-30, 30-06, 35-30, 358 Win., 9mm, 40 S&W, 38 spl., 357Mag., 357 Max., 44 mag., 45 ACP, 45 Colt, 410, 20ga, and 12ga.
I will be adding 257 Roberts soon.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, I reload too and have been for probably close to 20 years. So far I load .223 Rem, .35 Rem, 6.5x55 Swede, .280 Rem, .45ACP, .45 Colt, and 12ga. I will soon be loading .30-06, .38 Special, .380ACP and have the capability to load many more cartridges if I come across a good deal on guns chambered for them. I got all my father's loading equipment when he passed away so I ended up with probably 30 sets of dies for guns that I don't own (*yet*). My equipment is pretty basic for the most part, I use a RCBS rockchucker for most rifle loading (.223 being the exception) and an old Lyman All American turret press for the handguns, for 12 ga it's a Ponsness & Warren 800C and for 20ga it's an old Mec Jr.

-Infidel


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I reload for 45-70, 44 sp and mag, 45acp, 9mm, 6.5x57, 7mm Mag, 30-06, hoping to start on the 300 Sav, 380, 7.65 argentine and 30-30
I also cast my own for the 45acp, 44 S&M, 45-70 and soon the 9mm


Doc


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice, I had a contact "that hasn't responded", so I was saving 9mm brass. Anybody wants it, let me know. i can start saving my .40 brass also.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Deebo, what does it cost per pound to ship to 99362?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

30 years of reloading 223/5.56 30/30 30/06 270 wby mag 22/250 6.5 grendel 6.5 creedmore 44mag 40 S&W 357 mag 9mm 45 acp 45 LC 12 ga 20 ga






added T Track to bench best 40 bucks reloader can spend


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

here are a few more


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I reload 20 and 12 gauge shot shells. I also reload 9mm, 45 ACP, 45 Colt, 454 Casull, 45-70 with a number of powders from Black Powder up to full magnum loads.


----------

